# John Deere 450E fuel problem



## Mark C Peterson (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi all, I have a JD 450E dozer with a fuel problem. Engine 4/276. I have plenty of fuel in the tank. the flow to lift/supply pump is great. I put on a new lift/supply pump. Good supply to Injector pump. Plenty of flow out injector pump fuel return line. But nothing out of pump injector supply lines. I have 12.7 volts power to solenoid inside injector pump. What's wrong? Bad injector pump? Thanks, Mark.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

What r the #’s on the inj pump tag.?? Have u tried removing ALL the fittings from the top cover & trying to start it.??
What’s the back story.?? Has it sat for a year..?? Did it stop running while u were using it..??


----------



## Mark C Peterson (Sep 19, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> What r the #’s on the inj pump tag.?? Have u tried removing ALL the fittings from the top cover & trying to start it.??
> What’s the back story.?? Has it sat for a year..?? Did it stop running while u were using it..??


I don't have the #'s off the pump. only know it is a Stanadyne. I can get them later today. It sat for 3 years out of fuel, Ex ran it dry. I'm not sure which fittings your talking about, the injector line fittings? I've taken the lines off but not the pump fittings. Thanks, Mark


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I need the #’s to better help u diagnose it..
Is it a mechanical or electronic inj pump.?? Does it have linkage for the throttle or is it “fly by wire”.??


----------



## Mark C Peterson (Sep 19, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> I need the #’s to better help u diagnose it..
> Is it a mechanical or electronic inj pump.?? Does it have linkage for the throttle or is it “fly by wire”.??


Hi, the pump is mechanical with an electronic solenoid shutoff inside the pump. It has a cable linkage to the lever on operators station. I will try to get the numbers later today. Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Mark C Peterson (Sep 19, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> I need the #’s to better help u diagnose it..
> Is it a mechanical or electronic inj pump.?? Does it have linkage for the throttle or is it “fly by wire”.??


Hi, I have the #'s off the pump. The last one is the mfg ser#, I'm not sure about the first character. It is a Stanadyne; DB2 - 4490; 2100; RE21175 (Deere part#); (S or 5)786990 (ser# I think). I hope this gives you what you need. Thanks, Mark.


----------



## sergi labo (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello mark, 
I can help if you give your oem number.


----------



## Mark C Peterson (Sep 19, 2020)

sergi labo said:


> Hello mark,
> I can help if you give your oem number.


Hi, OEM# RE21175. Thanks, Mark.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U can remove all the fittings off of the top cover.. the last 1 will have a glass ball in it..
IF its clogged it'll prevent the engine from starting.. its best to just remove it & crank the engine to see if it'll start..
The pump has an electric solenoid inside the top cover.. make sure u hear it click on..
If all that fails u can remove the top cover & see if the metering valve is stuck in the off position..
Unfortunatly they started putting tamper proof screws on the top covers..
It might be a 5 sided torx w a post in the middle, it might be a 6 sided torx w a post & then again it might be a regular old 5/16 headed screw..


----------



## Mark C Peterson (Sep 19, 2020)

Ok, I've done everything except pull the top cover (Held on with 3 5/16 headed screws). I have power to the solinoid. I have plenty of fuel out the return line out top of pump housing. What is next? What kind of s--t do I get into when I take the pump cover off? Where can I get an exploded diagram to look at? Don't mind doing it, but would like some directions. Thanks, Mark.


----------



## cdunn (Jun 4, 2015)

A web sight called JD CRAWLERS MESSAGEBOARD is a forum that has some very knowledgeable persons that answer all type of questions concerning these crawler tractors.


----------



## Alan Q (May 30, 2018)

I have a JD tractor that had a similar problem. It turned out it was the water temp sender. There was a safety shut off that if the engine gets hot, it shuts the fuel off from the pump, stopping the engine to avoid damage. I temporarily unplugged the water temp sender and the tractor started right up. Drove it back to my shop, replaced the sender unit and everything worked fine.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Alan
JD 450E was manufactured '85-'87 before diesel emissions control was created by EPA therefore the 450E doesn't have the same type temp sensor as your tractor which that type sensor that's been failing since the mid to late 90's.


----------



## _afox_ (Jul 23, 2020)

have you made for sure that there is fuel at the injectors you might be air locked when it ran out
crack the lines on the injectors and roll it over if nothing comes out the pump is rusted up inside


----------



## Mark C Peterson (Sep 19, 2020)

I have opened every line on it at every connection. I think I'll pull the top off the pump and check the solenoid and metering valve, when it stops raining. If that's not the problem I guess I'll have to pull it and take it to Ralphs Diesel repair in Cazenovia, They have never failed me in 45 years and dozens of rebuilds.


----------



## johnvictor (Sep 7, 2020)

You're dealing with a fuel issue. You can either try to clean the carb (you don't have much to lose), or look up a replacement.

Aftermarket carbs can often be around $15-20 or so on Amazon or eBay, though you'd need to confirm which carb you need. There is likely an identification stamped onto your engine, or maybe on a sticker, with a specific model number for the engine (8193744 or whatever, not just 450e). That would help with looking up the carb part that you need.


----------



## Mark C Peterson (Sep 19, 2020)

johnvictor said:


> You're dealing with a fuel issue. You can either try to clean the carb (you don't have much to lose), or look up a replacement.
> 
> Aftermarket carbs can often be around $15-20 or so on Amazon or eBay, though you'd need to confirm which carb you need. There is likely an identification stamped onto your engine, or maybe on a sticker, with a specific model number for the engine (8193744 or whatever, not just 450e). That would help with looking up the carb part that you need.


Hi, there is no carburetor on a JD450E dozer. It has a diesel injector pump.


----------

